# 3930 ford won't start



## lonewolf (Jul 28, 2012)

Tractor won't start. Can bypass ignition relay and it starts. No voltage measured at coil on ignition relay and it won't close relay. Is there an interlock somewhere bad or should i take the fuse block off and look for bad connections. (ignition switch is good).


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you referring to the starter solenoid when you say "ignition relay"?

The most troublesome part of the starting system is the _transmission safety switch_, and your tractor probably has a _PTO safety switch_. Is the trans in neutral and the PTO disengaged? Temporarily bypass these safety switches, and see if that solves the problem. Take care have the transmission in neutral as it can start in gear when bypassed.

Oxidized/Corroded connections can also give problems. Clean battery, ground, & starter connections thoroughly. Also check fuse connections. 

If all else fails, trace power back from the relay till you find 12V.


----------



## mrod (Oct 15, 2012)

*Same problem*

Did you ever figure it out? I am having the same problem. Pulled the starter off and replaced the solenoid and still same thing. I thought had checked it out and had 12v up to solenoid. I'll have to check it out again. :dazed:


----------

